# Dark green watery stools



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

We have a new issue. Lance has not had solid stools at all today. They have gotten darker & turned to creamy water as the day went on. I tried pepto. No improvement. Tried applesauce. No improvement...actually after 2 doses of the applesauce today...this is what the stools have turned in to. So his stools are not getting to where they're supposed to be. He seems perfectly healthy. I can't think of any other symptoms. He is eating great. Energetic. He plays all day & snuggles up on me to nap. Any ideas on what's going on?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If there is a problem, you want to give them electrolytes. What are you feeding him normally? How old is he now?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry...UGH..I was hopeing he would do well...here are some ideas of what could be going on..

*Dark, loose Feces, not quite scours-- Sometimes bloody, usually seen in well fed kids under 12 weeks old: It could be: Clostridium perfringens type D also called Enterotoxemia
*Watery or foamy; pasty, dark or bloody Scours-- Foul smell, looks as though contains unclotted blood and sometimes tissue and mucus. Effecting kids between 4 weeks and 5 months old with the highest incidence being between 4 & 7 weeks of age. : It could be: Coccidiosis 
My source...http://goat-link.com/content/view/50/92/#.UVDu7hx3Z0M this also offers suggestion to deal with the runs...And a few more reasons..
these are ones with dark stool..not nec. green..Milk scours come to mind as well

again, anytime I have a goat with water like poop..I stop milk 12-24 hours and give good quality electros....give cd antitoxin..1/4 tsp. Baking soda in 3 cc water and drench...as like before...some disagree with stopping milk but it has been my practice for 8 years and has worked...if the poop is more like pudding or just soft I don't stop milk..
my thoughts are with you in this fight...


----------



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

It's not like before. Not the kind that's sticking to his legs. This is just dark green water. Not a ton though. Just drops or a few at a time.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ok...that sounds a little better lol..I emailed the writer of tennesseemeatgoats for suggestions, she is upfront and blunt..so we should be prepared for her to tell it how it is..but she is very knowledgeable and trustworthy ..
..how about giving him some baking soda in water...dont take him off milk unless its full out watery poop all the time..a few off moments doesnt warrant him not getting his food : ) see how he does...we should go very slow with him...not too much too fast...: ) .


----------

